# Twisting the string on a compound does what ???



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks to all with their string recommendations for a compound. Now that I have a string set ordered, I have a couple of string installation questions.

1) What does shortening or lengthening (by twisting) the string control or change on the bow?

2) What does shortening or lengthening (by twisting) the bus cable control or change on the bow?

I want to get the axel-to axel measure right when replacing the new string set as well as setting the timing.

Thanks.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

If its already in specs before you start, do one at a time and you should be fine.

Cheers,


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

wellis1840 said:


> Thanks to all with their string recommendations for a compound. Now that I have a string set ordered, I have a couple of string installation questions.
> 
> 1) What does shortening or lengthening (by twisting) the string control or change on the bow?
> More twists - shorter draw length, lowers draw weight. Less twists does the opposite.
> ...


This should help.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*Adjusting ATA*

Which cable to you change to length of to adjust the axle-to-axle?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

wellis1840 said:


> Which cable to you change to length of to adjust the axle-to-axle?


The yoke cable for one cam and hybrid cams system.

Both cables for binary cams and 2 cams.


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

I have made strings for 20 years and the best results always come from twisted strings, twisted means the entire string acts as one, with less load and tension imbalance between fibers. It also means more reliable peep position, less stretch and creeping, which means your wheels or cam will stay put. The string will wear less and reisit moisture aswell.

Also, never use anything to wax your string like leather or material, this will heat up the string and cause pre mature wear or worse a string or cable letting go when you least expect it.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*tuning*

lawler outdoors has all the answers


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cheaplaughs said:


> lawler outdoors has all the answers


who's this cheaplaughs ??? are they in the GTA ???


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*lawler outdoors*

if you google them you can see.they are american


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cheaplaughs said:


> if you google them you can see.they are american


thanks :thumb:


----------

